# Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen on Blu Ray



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

*Coming October 20, 2009...*

*Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen*

*Blue Ray* - on pre-sale at Amazon $27.99

Here is more information on the box set....

http://www.blu-raystats.com/Stats/Details.php?ifb=TransformersRevengeoftheFallen_97360724141


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I am going to buy this, but I will wait until the time it is available for "the best deal" for purchasing it.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

smiddy said:


> I am going to buy this, but I will wait until the time it is available for "the best deal" for purchasing it.


Same here


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

You know... I haven't seen it, and I don't even care if after I watch it I decide it was the worst thing ever... Based on how much I've enjoyed the first movie, I'll gladly buy this one day one.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

It will be interesting to see how many folks stand in line late Monday night for the Midnight Madness $3 off promotion on the Transformers 2 Blu Ray (and $2 DVD)....only 1 store in the area is having this promotion here.

Tuesday morning at 12:01am is mighty early to save 3 bucks...:lol:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Not me. I'm happy enough with the $3 off coupon from Papa John's. Definitely worth the other $3 to get more sleep! I like me some sleep!


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Not me. I'm happy enough with the $3 off coupon from Papa John's. Definitely worth the other $3 to get more sleep! I like me some sleep!


Yup....I got that coupon as well and plan to use it...

In doing some further research...it appears all Best Buy locations will honor the "early bird" price for the first 2 hours they are open Tuesday (tomorrow), and I was also told Walmart will price match during that time as well.

Happy shopping!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Still on the fence myself... I liked the movie but I was disappointed with the IMAX presentation. There was too much to look at. I probably will pick this up at some point, perhaps not right away.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm going to get the "standard" version... then wait and see what people say about Wal-Mart's "special" IMAX version... and then if that becomes super-cheap I'll get it next year.


----------



## WERA689 (Oct 15, 2006)

I picked up WalMart's IMAX edition BD this afternoon for $19.96...un-advertised in store! I'll be watching this one tonight for sure!


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I rented it from Blockbuster. What I've watched so far looks and sound great on my PS3


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Well... I lied. I ended up getting the Wal-Mart IMAX version today because I couldn't pass it up at the price.

For some reason, locally the Blu ray was marked for $19.96 BUT rang up at $14.25... so after Papa John's $3 off coupon, it was barely over $12 even with tax for the Blu ray... so I had to do it.


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

I'm trying to cut expenses; I'm only buying Blu-Rays when I'm absolutely sure it'll be something I want to watch again and again so I was planning on getting it from NetFlix and watching before deciding on whether to buy.

Unfortunately, NetFlix has it listed as having a "very long wait."


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Last night I watched the first Transformers and tonight will be watching the new one on Blu-Ray that should arrive at my door from Amazon.

Haven't seen it yet so it should be a good night at the Blount home theater.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

Picked up Imax version at Wally World yesterday,blind buy did not see it at the theater.My wife and I thought it was really good,I can't believe all the bad press on this flick.Top notch audio and video on this blueray,and the IMAX scenes Wowy Wow Wow!


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Watched last night...

Being honest... the story wasn't as good as the first movie and it did feel a little long while watching it... but still well worth the watch, and the video was great (especially the IMAX scenes).


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

WOW - what a great viewing!

It also didn't hurt that my wife used the $3 coupon from Papa John's, along with the one-day discounted price at Wally World - geez - the Blu Ray for $13.00 - what a great deal on a really neat movie.

The audio and video on this are amazing.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Stewart Vernon said:


> Well... I lied. I ended up getting the Wal-Mart IMAX version today because I couldn't pass it up at the price.
> 
> For some reason, locally the Blu ray was marked for $19.96 BUT rang up at $14.25... so after Papa John's $3 off coupon, it was barely over $12 even with tax for the Blu ray... so I had to do it.


Yes, for some reason, there's a few WalMarts around the country that have it at $14.25. Unfortunately, none in my area.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I picked up the Wal-Mart version today as well and just watched it.

Actually very little of the movie (about 10 or 15 minutes) was in "big screen". Kind of disappointing actually.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I saw the movie in IMAX and it was the same way. I actually thought the movie suffered from the "big screen" treatment since I didn't know where to look. Other than seeing Optimus at 100% size I don't think my money was well spent. 

I look forward to seeing the Blu-ray on a reasonable size screen so I can appreciate the cinematography.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> I picked up the Wal-Mart version today as well and just watched it.
> 
> Actually very little of the movie (about 10 or 15 minutes) was in "big screen". Kind of disappointing actually.





Stuart Sweet said:


> I look forward to seeing the Blu-ray on a reasonable size screen so I can appreciate the cinematography.


Come on over and see it on my 116" screen and 2650 watts of power....it'll knock your socks off and vibrate your intestines.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Or, if you want to see it on a big screen, you could watch it on my 126" (with dual 18" subs)


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Or, if you want to see it on a big screen, you could watch it on my 126" (with dual 18" subs)


I guess everything is bigger in Texas....


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

I bought the Wal Mart version first on DVD, their 2 disc special edition that they were selling for $16.14, much to my surprise, this standard DVD has the added IMAX footage added into it, and with both aspect ratio's!! Went back and bought the Blu-Ray the next day, it was marked $19.96 but rang up $16.14 also. 
I should be getting a Blu-Ray player in the next 4-6 weeks, and figured I had better grab the wal-mart version before they disappeared. If they disappear, who knows with all these retailer exclusive versions.

Anyway I liked the movie, though the story line was not as strong as in the first one, but the quality of the video was amazing, and the audio WOW!! My Denon AVR-989 receiver got a workout tuesday evening!! They really outdid themselves on this soundtrack.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Nitehawk^ said:


> I bought the Wal Mart version first on DVD, their 2 disc special edition that they were selling for $16.14, much to my surprise, this standard DVD has the added IMAX footage added into it, and with both aspect ratio's!! Went back and bought the Blu-Ray the next day, it was marked $19.96 but rang up $16.14 also.
> I should be getting a Blu-Ray player in the next 4-6 weeks, and figured I had better grab the wal-mart version before they disappeared. If they disappear, who knows with all these retailer exclusive versions.
> 
> Anyway I liked the movie, though the story line was not as strong as in the first one, but the quality of the video was amazing, as was the audio!! My Denon AVR-989 receiver got a workout tuesday evening!! They really outdid themselves on this soundtrack.


Nice catch on the price!

I also got a similar "deal".

Watching it again on Blu Ray this weekend with some more folks.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I guess everything is bigger in Texas....


Not everything. I watched in on a puny 106" screen with only 2000 watts. :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> Not everything. I watched in on a puny 106" screen with only 2000 watts. :lol:


Yeah...mine is only 116" too...pales in comparison to his...


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I guess everything is bigger in Texas....





hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yeah...mine ...pales in comparison to his...


Are we still talking about screens?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

spartanstew said:


> Are we still talking about screens?


:eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2::eek2:

That's sooooooooo wrong....:nono::lol:


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Agree, got it on Blu, totally trashes the first movie.... Action up the wahzoo.

And the sound is good considering they only encoded it in Dolby Tru HD 5.1.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Jason Nipp said:


> Agree, got it on Blu, totally trashes the first movie.... Action up the wahzoo.
> 
> *And the sound is good considering they only encoded it in Dolby Tru HD 5.1.*


Has it really gotten that bad already when its only in TruHD 5.1?

:lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> Agree, got it on Blu, totally trashes the first movie.... Action up the wahzoo.
> 
> And the sound is good considering they only encoded it in Dolby Tru HD 5.1.


Agreed - the Audio is rated 5 stars out of 5, the video 4.5 out of 5.

Even though its 5.1 surround...in my 7.1 THX Home Theater with 2650 watts...the audio is awesome.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Not sure I liked all the lens flares, but I am sure the director was doing it for effect...


----------



## Nighthawk68 (Oct 14, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> Agree, got it on Blu, totally trashes the first movie.... Action up the wahzoo.
> 
> And the sound is good considering they only encoded it in Dolby Tru HD 5.1.


Are there multiple audio versions also??? My Blu-Ray (Wal-Mart Version) is DTS-HD Master Audio 5.1


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

The Blu Ray sales have already put this movie in the #1 position for 2009.

Record sales - this past week.

I guess some of us like this movie in HD.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

The IMAX footage is stunning! Blu-ray rules!


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

We got ours via Netflix and #2 daughter and I watched it last night. I agree on the audio and visuals. It's certainly holds your attention from that perspective! But "Revenge of the Fallen" didn't have the fun feel of the first movie and at 2 and a half hours was pretty ponderous. We won't be buying this one.

John


----------

